# Umfrage zur Intensität der PC-Pflege



## Dominik Haubrich (15. August 2007)

Diese Umfrage geht zurück auf die Idee unseres Mitglieds fluessig, der unlängst das Gehäuse seines PCs demontiert und den Staub von seinem CPU-Lüfter entfernt hat. 3/4 der Kühlrippen waren gemäß seiner Aussage total verstaubt. Nach einer gründlichen Reinigung war die System-Temperatur (lässt sich im BIOS einsehen) im laufenden Betrieb 13°C niedriger als zuvor.

Malt man sich aus, dass der Lüfter aufgrund des erhöhten Verschmutzungsgrads ständig unter Volllast laufen musste, kann man sich vorstellen, dass der Stromverbrauch über einen längeren Zeitraum unnötig hoch ausfiel. Eine gelegentliche Reinigung des Innenlebens eines PCs kann also - speziell in staubigen Umgebungen - durchaus von Vorteil sein.

Nennt eure Reinigungstipps, was ist wichtig und wie geht's richtig? Was sind die geheimen Hausfrauentipps?


----------



## fluessig (16. August 2007)

Danke für's Erstellen der Umfrage Dominik. 

Mittlerweile sind einige PC Komponenten schon entsprechend gebaut, dass sie leicht zu reinigen sind, etwa ist mein CPU Lüfter nicht mehr wie früher auf den Kühlkörper verschraubt oder gar geklebt, sondern nur gesteckt. Das ist sehr praktisch, da man die CPU nicht ausbauen muss um die Kühlrippen zu reinigen.

Ein Reinigungstipp, den ich weitergeben kann ist das Reinigen mit Druckluft. Ein Kumpel von mir hat einen Airbrush mit Kompressor, damit kann man das Innenleben des PCs gefahrlos von Staub befreien (allerdings sollte man das je nach Verschmutzungsgrad lieber im Freien machn  )

Einen Hausfrauentipp hab ich auch, und damit meine ich, der kommt von einer Hausfrau! Sie reinigt ihre Tastatur regelmäßig in der Spülmaschine und lässt sie im Anschluss eine Woche trocknen. Nachahmung auf eigene Gefahr versteht sich, aber ich werd das demnächst mit einer alten Tastatur selber probieren.


----------



## Rena Hermann (16. August 2007)

Nie. Ich bin Anwender, mehr nicht.
Ich werd mich hüten irgendwelche Platinen oder ähnliches laienhaft zu feudeln. Ich schraub ja auch nicht meinen alten Fernseher auf um irgendwelche Kondensatoren (sowas hat 'ne alte Röhre doch, oder? Egal, ist ja nur'ne Beispiel.) staubzuwischen. Und der tut immer noch. 
Meine ganzen über die Zeit erworbenen Rechner übrigens auch. Selbst der olle Amiga 500 aus den frühen 80ern, glaub ich zumindest ... wenn ich nur die Betriebssystemdiskette wieder finden könnte. 

Gruß
Rena


----------



## fluessig (16. August 2007)

Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:


> ... wenn ich nur die Betriebssystemdiskette wieder finden könnte.



Da ist bestimmt eine dicke Schicht Staub drauf


----------



## Elvan (16. August 2007)

Hochdruckreiniger, mit nen bissel Spühli.

Ne lieber nicht. Was aber total gut geht sind kleine Staubsauger. Mit so einem mini "Rüssel"
vorne. Die sind super. Aber ich habe mir überlegt, das man eigendlich seinen Rechner in Einzelteilen an einer Wand anbringen müsste, dann komme ich immer schnell an alles ran und es staut sich nicht mehr soviel Wärme.

@Rena Herman
Ohh Du hast noch einen Amiga (500)? (Neidich sei)

Du hast eigendlich Recht (und hast das in herrliche Worte gefasst) 
Aber beim Amiga wars echt egal. Lief der nicht auf 4,7 mhz? War schon ganz schön geil.
Damals bin ich noch auf "Copy Parties" gegangen. lol
Zu deinem Pc:
Es ist schon nicht unwichtig ab und zu den "Schmand" weg zu machen. Es dauert zwar lange, aber irgenwann ist kaputt.


----------



## Raubkopierer (16. August 2007)

Ich reinige meinen PC alle 1 bis 2 Monate mit unserem Dyson Staubsauger.dabei auf die 3 Jumper achten die ich besitze und die Lüfter festhalten, damit sich nicht drehen.das ist schlecht für die Elektromotoren.also die zu schnelle Drehung denn der Staubsauger macht ja kräftig druck 

Allerdings besitze ich noch einen alten Pentium 4 mit 3,2GHz also sind die Temperaturen generell relativ hoch *g*


----------



## Dennis Wronka (16. August 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Ein Reinigungstipp, den ich weitergeben kann ist das Reinigen mit Druckluft.


Kann ich nur bestaetigen. Als ich letztes Wochenende seit langem meinen PC geoeffnet habe um die Hardware auszutauschen hab ich eine ganze Dose Luft reingeblasen um die ganzen Wollmaeuse zu entfernen. Eklig was sich da alles ansammelt.



fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Einen Hausfrauentipp hab ich auch, und damit meine ich, der kommt von einer Hausfrau! Sie reinigt ihre Tastatur regelmäßig in der Spülmaschine und lässt sie im Anschluss eine Woche trocknen.


Und was macht man in der Woche dann ohne Tastatur? Meine Frau hat vor einer Weile mal gemeint meine Tastatur Staubsaugen zu muessen, das hat sie (also die Tastatur, nicht meine Frau) leider nicht ueberlebt. War so eine coole, mit flachen Tasten (wie bei Notebooks). Ich nehm lieber auch hier Dosenluft zur Hand, oder wenn's mal gruendlich sein soll nehm ich alle Tasten raus (geht bei meiner aktuellen jetzt auch wieder) und mach mir Q-Tips sauber.



Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:


> Selbst der olle Amiga 500 aus den frühen 80ern, glaub ich zumindest ... wenn ich nur die Betriebssystemdiskette wieder finden könnte.


Cool, den will ich haben. Da installier ich dann Linux drauf! 



Raubkopierer hat gesagt.:


> Allerdings besitze ich noch einen alten Pentium 4 mit 3,2GHz also sind die Temperaturen generell relativ hoch *g*


Ja, mein alter, jetzt erstmal ausgemusterter Athlon, hatte auch Idle-Temperaturen jenseits der 40 (meist um die 50) Grad. Bei Hochbetrieb ging's dann rauf auf kuschlige 60.
Der neue, Athlon64 X2, ist nicht so ein Braeter, und auch die CPU im Notebook, CoreDuo, bleibt recht cool.

Uebrigens, wenn man 5 Luefter im Gehause hat, plus die Luefter von CPU und Netzteil, gibt es schon einiges zu reinigen.


----------



## Maik (16. August 2007)

Ich guck so alle 6 Monate in das Innenleben meines PCs rein und saug dann behutsam mit dem Staubsauger im "Low-Level-Modus" und kleinem Aufsatz den angesammelten Staub raus; die Tastatur wird dann in ihre Einzelteile zerlegt, sprich die Tasten in Spüli gebadet - fertig. ;-)


----------



## d2wap (16. August 2007)

Ich für meinen Teil habe zwar eine alte, graue Kiste, aber in der steckt noch einiges an neuer Hardware.

Da Staub nicht so gut ist und ich nicht unbedingt eine defekte Grafikkarte oder einen defekten CPU wegen einem verstaubten Lüfter haben will, reinige ich meinen PC ca. alle 4 bis 6 Monate mit Druckluftspray und weiteren tollen Utensilien.


----------



## Leola13 (16. August 2007)

Hai,



> Nie. Ich bin Anwender, mehr nicht.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschliessen. Und das obwohl mein PC schon seit längerem, nach Einbau einer zweiten Festplatte und "neuer" Grafikkarte, als Cabrio (mit offenen Seitenwänden, wg. der Temperatur) läuft.

Zum Reinigen mit Druckluft : Es gibt zur Reinigung von Spiegelreflexkameras kleine Druckluftflaschen, damit sollte es recht gut gehen. Eine Drucklufttröte aus dem Fanblock wird auch gehen. Und die ganze Nachbarschaft hört wann Reinigungstg ist. ;-)

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Mark (16. August 2007)

Hi!

Weiß nicht, ob's am kleinen Park vor der Haustür liegt, aber ich muß mindestens 3 mal im Jahr ran und für Entstaubung sorgen...

Habe dafür einfach meinen Staubsauger mit einem kleinen Gummi-Schlauch und dem (gelöcherten) Deckel eines Deo-Rollers "verlängert" 

Kleiner Tipp: Um den Staub im Innern wenigstens ein wenig einzudämmen, Nylon-Strumpfhosen vor alle Öffnungen, an denen Luft ein gesogen wird, pinnen. So hat die Front-Tür meines PCs zwar einen Staubfilter, aber die Lüftungslöcher an den Seiten waren offen: dort die zerschnippelte Strumpfhose - ggf. doppellagig - angebracht, hat den Staub stark reduziert, bei gleichbleibender Luftzirkulation (die Temperatur im Innern hat sich nicht erhöht) 

@Amiga: habe hier auch noch meinen A4000 und der hatte immer kaum Staub: war ja auch noch nicht so ein glühendes, übertunetes und luftsaugendes Monster 

@Tastatur: alle Tasten raus und mit Glasreiniger abfeudeln. "Tasten-Hintergrund" mit'm Q-Tipp reinigen. Komplettes Öffnen erspare ich mir mittlerweile, nachdem die Reinigung der Plastik-Leiterbahnen hinter der Tastatur, eine Leiterbahn unterbrach ... konnte zum Glück mittels eines Bleistifts und Tesa-Film wieder repariert werden 

Liebe Grüße,
Mark.


----------



## soyo (16. August 2007)

Irgendwie hatte ich früher einen Gehäuse-Modding-Wahn. Dort sollte natürlich eine Plexi-Glas Seitenwand nicht fehlen. 
Von daher muss ich fast alle 2 Monate ran und alles gründlig sauber machen(Aussaugen, einzelne Komponenten ausbauen und mit Pinsel reinigen), weil sonst sieht das ja nicht schön aus 

Wenn aber demnächst neue Hardware kommt, wird gleich ein neues Gehäuse mitbestellt. Die Reinigung ist nicht nur nervig, sondern auch zeitaufwendig. Da ich immer darauf achten muss nichts an den Komponenten zu zerstören. 
Eigentlich ist eine Reinigung nur einmal im Jahr nötig. Reinschauen sollte man trotzdem öfters, um zu sehen ob alle Lüfter noch fest sitzen


----------



## chmee (16. August 2007)

Hmm, ich reinige ihn, wenn ich mal wieder irgendwas austausche 
Meine Rechner sind eh die ganze Zeit auf 

Pinzette oder Schraubendreher und die Staubmäuse befreit.

mfg chmee


----------



## Michael Engel (16. August 2007)

Isch 'abe doch gar keinen PC! (Notebook o.ä.)


ABER Ich zerlege das Notebook alle 3-4 Monate, schraube alle platten ab, die Tastatur raus und entferne Jegliche Krümel aus dem Innenleben. Zum Teil noch WD-40 in ein paar Lüfter die sich nicht mehr so dolle drehen. Und dann wieder zusammenbauen.

Grund: Ich habe eine Katze die sich vorzugsweise vor die Lüfteröffnungen vom Notebook legt (schön warm) und das Notebook saugt sich tausende Katzenhaare in den Innenraum. Hab angst das das Ding mal an nem Hitetod stirbt.

Edit: Achja und Tastatur in die Spülmaschine (gute BenQ Tastatur, die geht davon nich putt). Ja die Elektronikteile und die Drucksensitiven Teile vorher entfernen ^^



Tips: Solang man noch Garantie hat und nicht genau was FINGER WEG ,)

Des weiteren... *Achtung mit Staubsaugern und CPU Lüftern!!* wenn man mit dem Staubsauger direkt auf Lüfter hält wird aus dem Motor ein Dynamo, und man pumpt sich Strom auf sein Mainboard. Man sollte vorher die Stromstecker des Lüfters vom Mainboard entfernen. Dann besteht keine Gefahr.

Wenn man eine CPU Besitzt die von Haus aus nicht allzuwarm wird (wie meinem 2,4GhZ Pentium 4), kann man über Staubfilter vor den Lüftern nachdenken. Diese sollte man aber auch von Zeit zu Zeit waschen.


Nochmal Achtung an alle Raucher die auch vor dem PC Rauchen.... Der Staub im Computer sieht dann wirklich WIEDERLICH aus *würg* da hilft nur noch Wegwerfen xD


----------



## Adi | tmine (16. August 2007)

öhm gibts dazu n (Video)Tutorial? ^^ 

ps: aha sonst behälst du den Staub? oO


----------



## Rena Hermann (17. August 2007)

*Zu den Amiga-500-Antworten..*



fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Da ist bestimmt eine dicke Schicht Staub drauf


Auf der Betriebssystemdiskette und ich find die deshalb nicht mehr? Das könnte sein. 


			
				Elvan hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Aber beim Amiga wars echt egal. Lief der nicht auf 4,7 mhz?


Keine Ahnung ... aber er hat seinen Job gut gemacht. Mehr hat mich schon damals nicht interessiert 


Dennis Wronka hat gesagt.:


> Cool, den will ich haben. Da installier ich dann Linux drauf!


Nix da, den behalt ich. Da gibt's im Übrigen auch gar nichts zu installieren, der hatte gar keine Festplatte. Systemdiskette reichte. 


Mark hat gesagt.:


> war ja auch noch nicht so ein glühendes, übertunetes und luftsaugendes Monster


Stimmt, daran mag's liegen. 

Nun denn ... mein zuletzt ausrangierter friert immer mal wieder ein. Und den brauch ich ja auch nicht mehr wirklich - ok, zum Testen oder so. An dem könnte ich ja mal "üben". 

Grüße
Rena


----------



## Sven Mintel (17. August 2007)

Ich mach eigentlich nur die Tastatur sauber....wenn die ersten Tasten beginnen, unten festzukleben oder wenn ich mal wieder nen Kaffee türkisch reingekippt habe.

Aufschrauben tu ich die Kiste nur, wenn sie nicht mehr angeht....also nie :-(

Wenn ich mal wieder Zeit für sowas hab, werd ich aber mal etwas am Stromverbrauch basteln...ich hab da letztens gelesen, was die Dinge da so alles an Strom verbrauchen, das hat mich doch etwas unangenehm überrascht.
Vielleicht werd ich mich dann auch zu einer regelmässigen Wartung hinreissen lassen.


----------



## andy72 (17. August 2007)

Ich wollte schon ein Jobangebot aufgeben, der mir das MEHR als 1x jährlich macht, denn ich hab gleich mehrere Gründe, die PC-Reinigung zu unterlassen:

1.) Ich bin zu lustlos
2.) Ich liebe das laute surren des Lüfters, da das ein echter Männer-PC ist
3.) meine CPU wärmt nicht nur den Computer, sondern auch das Zimmer
4.) Ich habe nur einen Nass-Staubsauger, ich denke, der geht dazu nicht
5.) Ich habe mir für die Windows-Systemsteuerung extra ein Icon programmiert, dass mir bei mehr als 80°C CPU-Temp einen kleinen Piepston ausgibt, somit kann ich den PC dann notfalls gleich neustarten um weiter zu arbeiten, denn eine hohe CPU-Temp wird nur durch Windows verursacht
6.) Mein PC ist den ganzen Tag offen, somit kommt täglich neuer Schmutz hinzu, warum also noch säubern ?

Mehr Gründe finde ich im Moment nicht 

LG & ein schönes WE
Andy


----------



## Andreas Späth (17. August 2007)

Da ich ein Notebook hab gestaltet sich die Reinigung der Innereien schwierig. Wobei Druckluft durch alle Lüftungsschlitze sehr gut funktioniert.

Die Tastatur wird alle 1-2 Wochen kurz abgewischt mit desinfizierendem Mittel. Dreck kommt da keiner drauf, nichtmal ein Krümelchen, da mach ich nämlich Ananass wenn jemand meinem Notebook mit Getränken oder Futter zu nahe kommt.
Wobei ich es letztes geschafft habe mit einem Würtschen im Blätterteig einen Ketchupfleck auf dem Monitor aus einer Distanz von 2 Meter zu fabrizieren :suspekt:


----------



## Raubkopierer (17. August 2007)

Ketchup-weitspritzen. ob das irgendwann olympisch wird?

Bei mir ists leider nicht so weit her mit krümelfreier Tastatur.dort was zum Knabber.hier ne Tasse Tee.naja dafür hab ich auch ne Cherry die sowas verkreftet 

Da mach ich vllt alle 2 Wochen mal alle Tasten ab und saug drüber.


----------



## PC Heini (17. August 2007)

Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:


> Selbst der olle Amiga 500 aus den frühen 80ern, glaub ich zumindest ... wenn ich nur die Betriebssystemdiskette wieder finden könnte.
> 
> Gruß
> Rena



Hab selbst noch einige Amigas und selbst die tu ich sicher 2x im Jahr reinigen. Die Startdisketten hab ich auch noch. ( Workbench heisen die ).

Nun zu den PCs; Da ich einige habe, kommt immer einer nach dem anderen dran. Je nach gebrauch. Auch die Lappis kommen dran. Ich nehme vorzüglich den Staubsauger und nen geerdeten Pinsel zur Hand. Das wärs dann.


----------



## oyla12 (18. August 2007)

hmm.na da hab ich´s gut. Mein pc hat kaum Hülle. hab die Seitenwände und die Vorderverkleidung ausversehen mal zusammen mit meinem alten Pc veggeschmissen^^.
Und deswegen is mein pc höchstens 25° warm nicht viel also und Staub...na ja einfach mal Pusten. Und n Pentium III wird eh nicht sehr heiß (kein wunder bei 0,5 GH).

P.S.: mein alter Pc hat bei einer Säuberung einen Kurzen bekommen und war dadurch unbrauchbar^^


----------



## hela (19. August 2007)

oyla12 hat gesagt.:


> ... Mein pc hat kaum Hülle. hab die Seitenwände und die Vorderverkleidung ausversehen mal zusammen mit meinem alten Pc veggeschmissen^^.
> Und deswegen is mein pc höchstens 25° warm nicht viel also und Staub...na ja einfach mal Pusten. Und n Pentium III wird eh nicht sehr heiß (kein wunder bei 0,5 GH).


Ist das dieser hier?

Meine Tips:
Inzwischen gibt es selbstreinigende Modelle, die eine Beschaffung von Druckluftflaschen erübrigen.
Nach dem Reinigen von Tastaturteilen in der Spülmaschine beim Zusammenbau auf die richtige Position der Tastenkappen achten.
Letztendlich kann man natürlich auch reinigen lassen.


----------



## andy72 (19. August 2007)

hela hat gesagt.:


> Ist das dieser hier?



He, das ist MEIN PC  - Wo hast Du dieses Bild her ? *Lizenz verlang*


----------



## MSAB (19. August 2007)

Warum gibt's bei der Umfrage nicht "einmal die Woche"? 

Ich hab bei mir zu Hause Graupapageien und die produzieren haufenweise Staub. Deshalb muss ich einmal die Woche meinen PC entstauben, damit er mir nicht abkratzt. Seit gut nem halben Jahr lass ich sogar das Gehäuse schon weg, weil's mir zu umständlich ist, das ständig ab und wieder dranzuscharuben :suspekt:

Das Reinigen ist bei mir mittlerweile schon zum Ritual geworden. Einziges Manko: Das offene Gehäuse zieht magisch rumstehende gefüllte Flaschen (ist zum Glück noch immer gut gegangen), aber auch meine Papageien an.


----------



## Friesi (19. August 2007)

Ein guter Hausfrauentipp:

Um keine Teile wie Jumper oder ähnliches aufzusaugen, nimmt man eine Strumpfhose der Frau/Freundin, stülpt diese über das Staubsaugerrohr, lässt sie 4-5cm "einsacken" und saugt so die stellen ab.

Falls mal ein Jumper oder schraube aufgesaugt wird, brauch man nicht den Beutel entleeren sondern einfach mal in den Strumpf schauen 
Nach der Arbeit im gefahren Bereich, Strumpf entleeren und normal aufsaugen.

Den Trick hab ich noch aus meiner Kindheit, als am Wochenende immer die Modelleisenbahn von meinem Vater abgesaugt wurde. Damit jaaa nichts in den Staubsauger landet 
Auch eine super Möglichkeit den gerade fest geleimten Kunstrasen auf der Modelleisenbahn von losen Partikeln zu befreien und diese wieder neu einzutüten


----------



## andy72 (19. August 2007)

Nur dumm,wenn man keine Frau/Freundin hat ...ich will nicht das Gesicht der Kassiererin sehen, wenn ich mit 'ner Strumpfhose an der Kasse stehe: "öhm ...Die ist für meinen Computer"


----------



## Friesi (19. August 2007)

andy72 hat gesagt.:


> Nur dumm,wenn man keine Frau/Freundin hat ...ich will nicht das Gesicht der Kassiererin sehen, wenn ich mit 'ner Strumpfhose an der Kasse stehe: "öhm ...Die ist für meinen Computer"



Die Mama oder Oma gibts ja auch noch


----------



## PC Heini (19. August 2007)

Was denkt wohl ein / e Kassierer / in, wenn eine Frau Herrenunterwäsche kauft?

Wo leben wir denn?


----------



## andy72 (19. August 2007)

hm, im Sinne der Nettiquette werde ich das jetzt lieber nicht erklären 
...abgesehen davon gehört das nicht hierhin, sondern war lediglich ein aufmunternder Einwurf


----------



## PC Heini (19. August 2007)

Hei andy 72

Habs auch so aufgefasst und auch nur einen aufmunternten Gedanken eingeworfen. Hihi.
Ne ehrlich, das mit dem Strumpf ist wirklich ne supper Idee. Wieder was gelernt. Jeder machts auf seine Art, nen PC zu reinigen. Somit wären wir wieder beim Thema.


----------



## fluessig (19. August 2007)

Am Wochenende bat mich ein Bekannter mal nach seinem PC zu schaun, welcher immer wieder im Betrieb einfror, obwohl er schon Windows neu installiert hat und sich sicher war, dass er mit den Treibern und Installationen alles richtig gemacht hat.

Den Thread im Hinterkopf hab ich gleich mal den Tower geöffnet.  Das Problem ließ sich beheben.


----------



## MSAB (20. August 2007)

fluessig hat gesagt.:


> Am Wochenende bat mich ein Bekannter mal nach seinem PC zu schaun, welcher immer wieder im Betrieb einfror, obwohl er schon Windows neu installiert hat und sich sicher war, dass er mit den Treibern und Installationen alles richtig gemacht hat.
> 
> Den Thread im Hinterkopf hab ich gleich mal den Tower geöffnet.  Das Problem ließ sich beheben.



Sag mal, hat der diese Isolierwolle reingetan und gedacht "Was für die Temperatur des Hauses gut ist, kann für'n PC auch nicht schlecht sein?" xD


----------



## andy72 (20. August 2007)

Sag' nicht solche Sachen - Ich hatte mitte der 90er einen PC, der ziemlich Laut war ...meine beste Idee die ich als unerfahrener User hatte war ein tolles Feintuning des Towers (Midi):

Man klebe an die Gehäuseseiten sowie an die Netzteilseiten meterweise Bahnen von Kork mit Spezialkleber fest, das man im Baumarkt bekommt.Anschliessend verschraubt man den PC dann diebstahlsicher und stellt in schön unter den Schreibtisch...

Der Effekt danach war ein doppelter Lerneffekt:
Kork dämmt unwahrscheinlich die Geräusche des PC und wärmt von innen auch gut auf.
Mein damaliger K6-2 500, der schon auf 600Mhz lief hielt noch ca. 2 Montae durch, bis er innerlich verbrannt sein muss, das Mainboard hielt fast genauso lange


----------



## TchiboMann (21. August 2007)

Hui, nette Umfrage 

Also, musste letztens 2 rechner auf der Arbeit mal reinigen. Die Teile sind nach 9 Monaten praktisch im Dauerbetrieb dermaßen mit Dieselruß benetzt, da hat ma echt Bauklötze gestaunt. Ich würd grad mal meinen, dass einer der Rechner kurz vorm Sterben war. Den musst ich erstmal ne Stunde lang abkühlen lassen.

Den gröbsten Schmutz kann man eigentlich gut mit nem Staubsauger wegsaugen, gut ists, wenn man einen recht feinen Borstenaufsatz für den Staubsauger hat.
Wer eine Druckluft"pistole" hat, der kann sich glücklich schätzen, mit so einem Gerät kann man sehr gut den Rest an Staub entfernen.
Wer keine hat sollte sich einen oder mehrere verschiedene Pinsel zulegen. Schmierige verschmutzungen sind immer n bisl heikel, denke mal mit Alkoholischen Mitteln inkl. anschliessender gründlichster reinigung wär des wohl in den Griff zu bekommen. Wenn nich korrigieren, hab ich bisher nicht gemacht


----------



## Anime-Otaku (21. August 2007)

Als ich letztens in meinen Rechner schaute, der gerade mal ein halbes Jahr alt ist...war ich erstaunt wieviel Staub sich da schon angesammelt hatte.

 Am schlimmsten sah es aber bei meinem Zallman Graka Lüfter aus....da hatte sich eine dünne Staubschicht unter dem Lüfter angesetzt....wodurch die Kühlleistung nach unten natürlich erheblich gebremst wurde....

Vielleicht hatte deshalb die Graka in letzter Zeit etwas gesponnen.


----------



## ojamaney (24. August 2007)

Oh mein Gott! 

Ich stell mir grade die armen kleinen PCs vor, die zitternd unterm Schreibtisch kauern und angsterfüllt zu ihrem Frauchen/Herrchen aufblicken, wenn diese mit einer Druckluftdose in der einen Hand und einen mit einer Strumpfhose maskierten Staubsaugerrohr in der anderen Hand auf sie zu marschieren...Staub oder Leben!

Nein mal im ernst, Ihr fahrt ja echt schwere Geschütze auf. Ich bin da eher der ängstliche Typ. Mit einem fusselfreien Tuch, einem feuchtem Microfaserlappen und einem breiiiiten Pinsel (echtes Rosshaar) entferne ich sanft und behutsam den bösen bösen Staub der meinen Compi fressen will. 
Dazu baue ich natüllich alle Teile aus (ja, auch das Netzteil) und lege sie geordnet neben Compi auf das fusselfreie Tuch. Zuerst befreie ich das leere Gehäuse von jeglichem Staub. Danach kommen alle Platinen dran, wobei die Lüfter natüllich abgeschraubt werden um auch den kleinen fiesen Staubfussel der sich ganz unten in der Kühlrippe versteckt hat zu erwischen. (Hihi *irreKicher*, der denkt jedesmal ich seh ihn nicht^^).
Nachdem jede Platine den "ich-kuck-nochmal" und "puste-test" bestanden hat, darf sie in das "neue" Gehäuse. Zum Schluss kommt das Netzteil dran. Ihr glaubt garnicht wieviel Staub in so ein Netzteil passt ^^.
Ist alles erledig überleg ich ob ich Windows nicht auch gleich neuinstallieren sollte...zu einem neuem PC sollte auch neues Betriebssystem...naja, aber das lass ich dann doch meistens.

Bei dieser ReInkarnation meines Compi sind gut ein paar Stunden drauf gegangen, deshalb vollziehe ich diese Prozedur nur einmal im Jahr (kurz vor Sommerbeginn).


----------



## axn (25. August 2007)

Hab jetzt den ganzen Rest nicht gelesen aber ich reinige mindestens ein mal im Monat. Das liegt nicht daran dass ich besonders sauber und ordentlich bin. Eher im Gegenteil. Wir haben hier 2 Hunde und seeeeeeehr viel Staub. Unsere Lüfter sind so ziemlich die einzigen Staubsauger hier. Nach 4 Wochen sind die Lüfter zu. Wir stellen gerade auf vernünftige Gehäuse mit Luftfiltern außerhalb des Innenlebens um, das bringt schon einiges, wenn ich die Hütten aber ein ganzes Jahr nicht aussaugen würde, würden sich die Lüfter wahrscheinlich gar nicht mehr drehen... 

mfg

axn


----------



## sleepingDragon (28. August 2007)

Ich arbeite als Techniker in einem Computerladen und da hab ich schon das ein oder andere Kuriose in Sachen PC-Pflege gesehen.

Staub entferne ich in der Regel mit Druckluft, an Stellen wo der Staub sich in Lücken oder Sockelansätzen festgesetzt hat benutze ich feine weiche Pinsel. Bei der Säuberung mit dem Staubsauger besteht die Gefahr, dass kleinere Bauteile oder, für die Garantie wichtige, Ettiketten weggesaugt werden.

Es kommt auch immer wieder vor, dass ich Computer sehe, in welche Flüssigkeiten gelaufen und eingetrocknet sind. Solche Verunreinigungen sollte man am besten am ausgebauten Bauteil mit einem weichen Tuch und einem Lösungsmittel entfernt werden. Am besten eignet sich dort zur Reinigung Isopropylen(Isopropylalkohol) aus der Apotheke. Das ist ein besonders flüchtiger Alkohol, mit dem man so gut wie alles entfernen kann aber die Platine und die meisten anderen Bauteile im PC nicht angreift. Vorsichtig sollte man damit nur bei weichem Kunststoff sein.

 Ausserdem sollte der Raum in dem man damit arbeitet gut belüftet sein, sonst bekommt man tierische Kopfschmerzen und wird etwas schläfrig ;-).


----------



## Sven Mintel (28. August 2007)

sleepingDragon hat gesagt.:


> (Isopropylalkohol)...[....]..und wird etwas schläfrig ;-).



Cool, wie schmeckt denn der  "ISO-Drink"?


----------



## sleepingDragon (28. August 2007)

Habs noch nicht probiert, soll nicht sonderlich gesundheitsfördernd sein. 

Hier ein Zitat zu Isopropanol aus der Wikipedia:

Isopropanol ist eine schnell verdunstende, farblose, brennbare Flüssigkeit, die einen leicht süßlich-angenehmen, bei stärkerem Einatmen jedoch stechenden Geruch besitzt – dieser ist charakteristisch und erinnert an Krankenhäuser und Arztpraxen, da Isopropanol Bestandteil vieler Desinfektionsmittel ist. Isopropanol ist mit Wasser in jedem Verhältnis homogen mischbar und bildet ein konstant siedendes (azeotropes) Gemisch bei 80,4 °C und 12,1 % Wasseranteil.

Die Dämpfe wirken betäubend. Der Kontakt verursacht Reizungen der Augen und der Schleimhäute. Beim Umgang für ausreichende Lüftung sorgen. In Tierversuchen wurden keine Hinweise auf sensibilisierende oder mutagene Eigenschaften gefunden.

Viel Spass beim Ausprobieren  .


----------



## schnuffie (28. August 2007)

Auf die Idee mit dem Reinigen bin ich ehrlich gesagt erst gekommen, als mein Acer Aspire 1406 irgendwann "wie von Geisterhand" immer schneller sich mit einem Black-Screen (= richtig aus) verabschiedete. Beim Lesen von E-Mails mag das ja noch zu verschmerzen sein, jedoch fand ich das garnicht mehr lustig, als ich mit meiner Guten eine Klasse-DVD guckte und er ebenfalls nach gut 10min aus war.

Nach zahlreichen Versuchen über diverse IT-Zeitungen fündig zu werden, kam ich zu dem Schluß, daß zwar gut 10% der Laptopnutzer dieses Problem selber hatten oder zumindestens Jemand kannten mit diesem Problem, jedoch Jeder eine andere "Lösung" parat hatte. Glücklicherweise probiere ich nicht alles aus, was da so empfohlen wird. Ratschläge wie "plattmachen" und Neuinstallieren, Bios-Updates aufspielen, Bootmanager installieren, Registry säubern oder neues Netzteil oder Akku kaufen hielt ich nicht gerade sehr innovativ. Fast verzweifelt fand ich dennoch einen sinnvollen Ratschlag, meine CPU-Temparatur mal prüfen zu lassen. Dafür gibt's diverse HW-Tools. Hatte daraufhin auch eins installiert, mit dem Effekt, daß meine CPU-Temparatur nicht auslesbar ist - dumm gelaufen. Doch dieser Hinweis veranlaßte mich, mich mal mit der Kühlung meines Laptops zu befassen. Wie der aufgeht, habe ich schnell festgestellt - Achtung Bei neuen Geräten erlischt nun die Garantie - und mich mal dessen Innenleben gewidmet. Und siehe da, der CPU-Kühler besteht bei mir aus einem Cu-Quader, der vorn und hinten offen ist und in dessen Innenraum Längslamellen sind. Alle Lamellen hatten jede Menge Flusen und so konnte nicht genügend Luft daran vorbei geblasen werden. So wurde offensichtlich meine CPU zu heiß. Nachdem ich vorsichtig alles mit einem weichen Pinsel gesäubert hatte, mußte ich nur noch neue Wärmeleitpaste (z.B. von Conrad-Elektronik) aufbringen und schon hatte meine CPU wieder einen "kühlen Kopf". Seitdem läuft er wieder und ich weiß, wo ich für's nächste Mal suchen muß.

Da es hier um empfindliche Teile geht, würde ich davon abraten, z.B. jeden Monat einen PC-Frühjahrsputz durchzuführen! Meine Usergewohnheiten habe ich dahingehend umgestellt, daß ich meinen Laptop im Bett nur noch mit fusselfreier Unterlage betreibe und den Reinigungsvorgang erst beim nächsten "Blackout" wieder vornehme oder wenn man am Lüfter schon viele Flusen sieht.


----------



## Raubkopierer (2. September 2007)

Ich hab mich im Schatten dieses Topics mal mit neuen Reinigungsmethoden befasst und mal meine Kühlkörpern und sonstigen Platinen ein Bad im destilierten Wasser des Ultraschallgeräts verpasst. sieht alles aus wie neu 

Das beim Öffnen eines Notebooks die Garantie erlischt trifft meiner Meinung nach nur in soweit zu wenn die Öffnung nicht von einem quallifizierten Techniker vorgenommen wurde. Dieser hat übrigens auch eine Versicherung falls er dabei etwas zerstört. Meiner Meinung nach besteht also kein Grund das Laptop nicht selbst zu öffnen (Festplatte, Ram etc. tauschen) solange man dabei nichts kaputt macht. Danach kann man immer noch Garantieansprüche geltend machen solange diese nicht direkt mit der Öffnung des Laptops zusammenhängen.


----------



## Tanis (7. September 2007)

Ich bin ehrlich, ich mach den eigentlich nur auf, wenn nix mehr geht. Hab da schon Staubfluse rausgeholt, da wird einem Schlecht. Sollten man vielleicht doch öfter reinigen als einmal im Jahr ...

Grüße
Sebastian


----------



## funnyzocker (8. September 2007)

Also ich reinige meinen 1 mal im Monat.
Ich weiss ist übertrieben aber was mein Baby angeht wird monatlich gereinigt.

Habe letztens erst einen rechner von einem Bekannten gereinigt. Temp lag immer bei 58-60 Grad!

Siehe bilder warum.
Nach reinigung aller Komponenten war das ding mal glatte 20-22 Grad kühler.

Bild1
und
Bild2


----------



## the incredible Leitman (25. September 2007)

Ich habe zwar "nur" ein Notebook (Alienware m9700) aber reinigen tu ich auch das ab und zu (alle 3 - 4 Monate)

Grund:
Der Laptop fing auf einmal an, wenn ich Oblivion auf höchster Auflösung spielte, ab und zu wenn es blitzte zu ruckeln :-o
Dachte mir, ja ok, es sieht aber auch verdammt gut aus ^^

Aber als dann nach noch einiger Zeit, bei ca 2 Stunden Spielzeit sich das Notebook komplett abdrehte und sauheiß wurde, erkannte ich, dass der Grund doch woanders liegen musste 

Also habe ich (Idiot) mir um 25€ ein Notebook Cooling Pad mit 3 Lüftern und intregrierten USB Anschlüssen zugelegt.
Das hats so ziemlich gar nichts gebracht -.-

Dann hat mir jemand geraten, ich soll doch mal sauber machen....
und siehe da, der Laptop wird nicht nur mehr nicht mehr so glühheiß, er rennt auch gleich wieder etwas schneller und das ruckeln ist weg ^^

ALSO, EIN TIPP AN ALLE DIE DARAN DENKEN SICH EIN COOLING PAD ZUZULEGEN:
Versucht zuerst mal die Lüftungsschlitze des Notebook sauber zu bekommen, 
wer weiß ob man dann noch so ein Pad braucht... Das spart Geld ^^

mfG
the incredible Leitman


----------



## whiteLady (29. September 2007)

moin moin;

also ich sauge min.1x pro woche sämtliche Lüftergitter ab - ist irgendwie auch nötig, diese Stadt ist so staubig. Das innenleben wird min alle 3mt ausgestaubt. Damals, als ich noch in der Schweiz auf dem Land lebte, war das nicht so oft nötig..

LG white Lady


----------



## Bismark (20. Oktober 2007)

Die Pflege ist für die Leistung wichtig.
Es ist wichtig nicht nur die Geräte zu Pflegen, sondern auch z.B die festplatte zu Defragmantieren.


----------



## Laudian (22. Oktober 2007)

Ich gehoere zu denen, die Server-Gehaeuse nutzen, die werden nicht nur optimal gelueftet, sondern haben auch Staubfikter, das erleichtert die gesamte Reinigungsproblematik deutlich. Ich mach das quasi jaehrlich. Datentechnisch laufen bei mir die ganze Latte Entmuellung, Reg-Entmuellung und Reg-Defrag und die Platten Defragmentierung mind. Wochentlich, genau wie auch einmal woechentlich ein groesser Antispy und ein grosser Virenscan dran sind. Das ist aber nur bei Windows erfroderlich und ist inzwischen weitgehend automatisiert.


----------



## Bratkartoffel (22. Oktober 2007)

> Wenn die Betriebstemperatur im Winter genauso hoch ist wie im Sommer


Sooo geniale Option    Trifft nur bedingt auf mich zu... 

Ich hab ein Limit (5°-10° höher als Raumtemp), und wenn das überschritten wird, Gehäuse auf und reinpusten


----------



## soeni1987 (5. November 2007)

wie macht man das bei einem notebook ohne die garantie zu verlieren


----------



## Bratkartoffel (5. November 2007)

Hmm, denke malö einfach mit einem Druckluftspray in alle Ritzen reinblasen


----------



## Laudian (5. November 2007)

Regelmaessig in den Durchlaufkuehler reinsaugen. Wenn sich erst garkeine Matte vor den Rippen bilden kann, kann manauch effektiv das Ding sauber halten ...  Und man sollte halt nicht im staubigen Bett oder aehnlich komplizierten Orten arbeiten ... ^^


----------



## Foxgame (6. November 2007)

Mein PC hat kein Geschlossenes Gehäuse so ist es noch nie zu Temperatur Porblemen gekommen gereinigt hab ich ihn noch nie


----------



## Raubkopierer (6. November 2007)

Du meinst, du hast die Temperaturprobleme noch nicht bemerkt.


----------



## Laudian (7. November 2007)

Foxgame hat gesagt.:


> Mein PC hat kein Geschlossenes Gehäuse so ist es noch nie zu Temperatur Porblemen gekommen gereinigt hab ich ihn noch nie



Im Allgemeinen hat aber ein geschlossenes Gehaeuse seinen Sinn. Luftzirkulation etc sind fuer Gehaeusebauer mit das wichtigste, gerade was die Kuehlung angeht. Denn auf nem Board gibts ja nicht nur ne CPU zu kuehlen, da gibts auch noch diverse andere Chips und da Gehaeuseso aufgebaut sind, dass vorne unten die Luft reingeht und oben am Netzteil wieder ausgestossen wird hast du immer einen konstanten Luftstrom der zur Allgemeinen kuehlung beitraegt.

Deswegen eher so ausdruecken, du hast trotz offenem Gehaeuse noch keine Temperaturprobleme.


----------



## Bierjonny (7. November 2007)

oh, danke für eure warnung, wegen dem staubsauger an den lüfter halten!
ich staubsauge meinen pc auch mehrmals im jahr aus, da kommt einiges zusammen *uiuiui* 
und ich finds dann immer so lustig, wie sich der lüfter beim saugen mit 500 terraherz dreht *G* 
an einen induktionsstrom hab ich dabei garnicht gedacht.
naja, demnächst pass ich besser auf.

achja: tastatur? demontieren und gründlich waschen? nehmt doch einfach ein in alkohol getrenktes tuch und rubelt damit die tastatur inklusive ritzen zwischen den tasten, dann ist sie wieder sauber.

und wo wir grad dabei sind: 
*wusstet ihr, dass auf einer tastatur meinst mehr bakterien und krankheitserrreger sind als auf der klobrille einer öffentlichen toillette?
also, möglichst oft mit sakrotan oder 96%-alk drüberwischen, bitte!*


----------



## Foxgame (7. November 2007)

@ Laudian 
ok ich werds mir merken aber ich glaub dasbeu einer Wakü Gehäuse offen oder geschlossen keine Rolle spielt oder?


----------



## Laudian (8. November 2007)

Solang du saemtliche Chips ind er Wakue drin hast sicher ... wie gesagt, vornehmlich die Southbridge ist oft gefaehrdet, sie kontrolliert den gesamten PCI, IDE und SATA-Bereich und wird normal durchaus sehr warm. 

Anosnten isses richtig, dass ne Wakue sicher kaum Waermefluss benoetigt. Aber ich fahr auch nicht mit Wakues, ist einfach zu aufwaendig im Vergleich zum Nutzen.  Numal ich mit geschlossenen Servergehaeusen arbeite, wo son Ding nicht reingeht.


----------



## AirsoftDivisionHRO (9. November 2007)

Rena Hermann hat gesagt.:


> Nie. Ich bin Anwender, mehr nicht.
> Ich werd mich hüten irgendwelche Platinen oder ähnliches laienhaft zu feudeln.
> 
> Gruß
> Rena



Ich stimme zu. Ich reinige höchstens mal die Lüfter.


----------



## SnakeX (9. November 2007)

PC ?!
IHHH

ne, SERVER schon eher ^^

und den muss ich nichtmal säubern, hab n luft-filter im keller... da ist Staub-Freie zone xD

MfG
SnakeX


----------



## BenoX (17. November 2007)

Hi,

ich reinige meinen PC generell immer wenn ich zu einer Lan gehe  Das kommt dann im Jahr schon öfters mal vor, also wird dann der Kompressor in der Garage angeschmissen und der ganze Schmutz rausgeblasen


----------



## lilalilu (22. November 2007)

jetzt wo ich eure Beiträge so gelesen habe überkommt mich das schlechte Gewissen meinem PC gegenüber. Ich habe ihn offen stehen, da meine Kinder bei einem Umbau die Seitenplatten verbogen haben, und der Hund liegt immer direkt am PC. Da beide unter meinem Schreibtisch sind. Der dürfte mächtig zugefusselt sein der Ärmste. Ich werde gleich mal nachsehen und säubern.


----------



## Thomasio (10. Dezember 2007)

Da fehlt eine Option in den Antworten:

Nie, denn ich wechsele meine Hardware schneller als sie Staub ansetzen kann


----------



## fluessig (12. Dezember 2007)

Thomasio hat gesagt.:


> Da fehlt eine Option in den Antworten:
> 
> Nie, denn ich wechsele meine Hardware schneller als sie Staub ansetzen kann



 Die fehlt ja wirklich. Ich hätt gern so viel Geld Hardware wie die meine so oft wechseln zu können. Hätt ich seit Geburt jeden Euro/Mark in ein Konto gesteckt, anstatt in PCs zu investieren könnt ich jetzt schon ne Wohnung anzahlen und müsste nicht mehr mieten. Allerdings hätt ich dann wahrscheinlich auch nicht so einen lukrativen Job


----------



## BMF2209 (18. Dezember 2007)

Also ich reinige meinen PC auch so gut wie überhaubt nicht...
Sollte mal ein Austausch diverser Hardware-Komponente stattfinden, kann es schon mal sein das eine nicht allzukleine Staubwolke, mein Zimmer über einen längeren Zeitraum verdunkelt...

Nee jetz ma ganz im Ernst. Ich halte es nicht für besonders nötig das Innenleben meines PC's zu reinigen und ich frage mich auch, wozu? 
Ich hab jedenfalls noch nicht erlebt das die Leistung durch den "Dreck" der in meinen Computer vor sich hin vegetiert die Leistung beeinflusst....


----------



## avatar_sr (5. Januar 2008)

Ich reinige meinen Rechner 1 mal im Quartal. Dann wird der Rechner komplett zerlegt ( Laufwerke und Festplatten raus, Grafikkarte raus und andere Karten und den Lüfter vom Prozessor entfernen). dann nehme ich die "Staubwischbürste" vom Dyson und sauge den Rechner behutsam aus.

Ich merke zwar keinen unterschied in der Leistung vom Rechner, wohl aber in dem Geräuschpegel selbigen. Wer nem temperaturgesteuerten Lüfter sein eigen nennt, wird schnell merken, wovon ich rede. 

Edit: die Grafikkarte wird natürlich auch noch gereinigt. Die Kabel (Stromversorgung, IDE-Kabel) wische ich mit nem feuchten Tuch ab.


----------



## Nikon the Third (11. Januar 2008)

Um meinen alten Computer innen zu reinigen, müsste ich ihn erst mal außen vom Staub befreien (er befindet sich unter meinem Bett).

Das ist mir dann doch zu viel Aufwand


----------



## Raubkopierer (12. Januar 2008)

Für unterlassene Hilfeleistung gibt es auch Gefängnis


----------



## graueEminenz (14. Januar 2008)

Also meine Rechner werden inzwischen nur noch gesäubert wenn ich sie mal aufschraube - was weniger geworden ist. Die Tage des Zockens sind nun mal lange vorbei, jetzt werden die Kisten mehr oder minder sinnvoll genutzt.
Der Airbrush-Kompressor bläst den Dreck weck und die Tastatur reinige ich mit billigen Einmal-Brillenputztüchern.
Mein Server hat selbst gebastelte Luftfilter in Form einer alten Strumpfhose bekomen.

Die Reinigung ist aber sinnvoll. Eine Bekannte von hat letzte Woche um Hilfe geschriehen. Nach 30 min. geht ihr Rechner aus - die Tempertur stieg immer extrem an. Als ich den Rechner aufgeschraubt hab, hab ich erst mal die Innereien gesucht - seit 5 Jahren lief der Rechner ohne Reinigung. Dem entsprechend hatten sich eine ca. 5 mm dicke Staub-, Dreck- und Wollmausschicht gebildet. Nach der Entfernung dieser (auf dem Balkon) lief der Rechner ohne Probleme...

Grüße,
Emi.


----------



## Tody83 (14. Januar 2008)

Moin...

*Reinigungs-Tipps:*

Zuerst die Lüfter abklemmen
Dann mit Staubsauger aussaugen (Auf Jumper und Co. achten)
Kühlrippen mit Watestäbchen, Zahnstocher oder ähnliches Säubern
Dann alles gründlich mit Druckluft ausblasen (Abstand bei höherem Druck erweitern)
Eventuell Netzteil Zerlegen und auch Reinigen (So habe ich schon viele Spannungsprobleme gelöst!)
Lüfter wieder anstecken nicht Vergessen

*Druckluft o. Staubsauger auf Lüfter:* 
Vorher Lüfter abklemmen da sie sonst als Generator fungieren...
Nicht zu lange Blasen/Saugen und schauen das er sich nicht zuschnell dreht...

*Tastatur:*
Vorher abstecken damit nicht versehentlich was gedrückt wird...
Ausblasen/saugen...
Wer das Tastenlayout nicht auswendig weis vorher Aufschreiben...
Tasten Rausnehmen und in lauwarmen Wasser mit normalem Spülmittel waschen.
Alles gut trocknen lassen vorm Zusammenbau....
_Falls jemand mal was auf der Tastatur verschüttet - Keine Panik
Tastatur abklemmen.
Umdrehen und trocknen lassen.
 *ACHTUNG:* 
Die Empfindlichen Elektrischen bautele sind meist ober rechts!
Also so drehen das dort nichts hin kommt.
Wenn Tasten verklebt sind und hängen bleiben - Komplett auseinander nehmen (wenn möglich) und alles mit lauwarmen Wasser und Spühlmittel reinigen.
Auch die Plastik-Folien mit den Leiterbahnen (Mit Vorsicht)
ALLES SEHR GUT TROCKNEN LASSEN VORM ZUSAMMENBAU_

*Mäuse:*
Wer noch älter Mäuse mit Kugel hat diese rausnehmen.
Die Führungs Räder von dem Schmutz befreien
Eventuell das Teil Zerlegen.
Kugel rein fertig


----------



## MiCHeNS (26. Januar 2008)

Servus an alle.
Witzig, dass ihr dieses Thema anschneidet, wo ich die "Kiste" doch grad wieder blitzblank zusammen geschraubt hab! War mal wieder soweit den Rotorblatt-Filz zu erneuern 

Grundsätzlich reinige ich den PC 3-4 mal im Jahr. Habe viele passiv gekühlte Bauteile und eine handvoll Gehäuselüfter. Und leider arbeite ich nicht im Reinraum und nehm auch keine Luftfilter. Der Reinigungsprozess an sich ist dafür viel zu aufregend 

So ein Tutorial bzgl RechnerReinigung ist gar nicht so abwegig, kann man doch einiges falsch machen. Denn das Gegenteil von gut ist meistens gut gemeint.

Ganz oben auf der TuDasNicht-Liste sollte der Staubsauger stehen.
Denn dessen Plastikschlauch lädt sich gern rasch statisch auf. Berührt man dann ein zierliches Bauelement vom PC kann's das schon gewesen sein und er rechnet nix mehr.
Lieber ne Dose Druckluft gekauft, falls kein Kompressor zur Hand und des Schei** rausgepustet.

Nochma kurz : STAUBSAUGER IS TABU

MfG Michens

Edit: Ich will es konkretisieren:
Sollte ein geerdeter Schlauch, also zB mit einem metallenem Schlauchende welches mit dem Gehäuse und der Erde verbunden ist, vorliegen, dann nur zu und kräftig gesaugt. Wer's mir nich glaubt kann ja mal nen Haufen Sägespäne weg saugen und dann die Hand vom Schauch an zB das Heizungsrohr bewegen. Zuckt herrlich


----------



## Thomas Lindner (21. Februar 2008)

Zahnbürste - ja eine nur für den PC, nicht die für die Kauleiste.

Damit wird erstmal grob alles abgebürstet, dann mit dem kleinen Tischstaubsauger alles ausgesaugt.

Druckluftspray erledigt dann Rest.


----------



## l0c4lh05t (26. Februar 2008)

Ich schaue mir so ziemlich genau alle drei Wochen die Temperaturen, die die Sensoren ermitteln im Bios an. Falls die CPU eine Temperatur von mehr als 45°C erreicht (Idle) wird gesäubert, falls nicht warte ich noch eine Woche.

Reinigen lässt sich das Innenleben am besten mit einem Haarpinsel und einem Staubsauger mit einem Strumpfkondom D), damit auch ja nichts passiert. Probleme habe ich nur bei meiner Grafikkarte, die müsste ich, soweit ich das sehe, auseinanderschrauben um den Kühler bzw. zu mindest mal den Lüfter zu reinigen - und dabei würde ich das Siegel beschädigen...


----------



## Sturmrider (25. Juni 2008)

Also mein Notebook habe ich erst auseinander genommen, als es immer wieder in die Notabschaltung gegangen ist, wenn die CPU mal etwas ausgelastet war  allerdings war das schon aller höchste Zeit! Vor den Lüftungsschlitzen war bereits eine Filz-ähnliche Mathe aus Staub und Dreck entstanden (welche ich zunächst wirklich für Filz oder ein Fließ gehalten habe) ^^°
Also alle Leute denen das Notebook ab und zu einfach ausgeht (und die CPU-Temperatur so bei 90°C liegt -> 45°C sind meistens normal), sollten schleunigst den Lüfter reinigen (und hoffen, dass es daran lag und nicht an einem Hardwareschaden oder Softwarefehler ^^)


----------

